# what to do with my 4ft aquarium



## alex_c (Sep 5, 2007)

well as my mangrove jack has carked itim now left with a tank that originally cost me $1300 and dont know what to do with it. i was thinking of a freshwater croc if its large enough. any suggestions?


----------



## Horsy (Sep 5, 2007)

4ft wouldn't be big enough for very long I wouldn't think. Maybe a nice snake, pygmy monitor, blue tongues?


----------



## Riley (Sep 5, 2007)

sorry to hear bout that. maybe central beardies?
got any pics of the enlcosure?


----------



## mines bigger (Sep 5, 2007)

i would put some more fish in it, maybe loaches or pleco's


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 5, 2007)

how about some turtles?


----------



## alex_c (Sep 5, 2007)

Horsy said:


> 4ft wouldn't be big enough for very long I wouldn't think. Maybe a nice snake, pygmy monitor, blue tongues?


 yeah maybe i already have a lacey,a bredli,and beardies. and im not that keen on another fish the mangrove jack was great he wasnt fussy water chemistry never seemed to bother him but unfortunately i think he has possibly eaten a rock or something bad has been in the new gravel i put in on the weekend and poisoned him. but its too late now


----------



## alex_c (Sep 5, 2007)

RevDaniel said:


> how about some turtles?


 nah not really my thing lol


----------



## mines bigger (Sep 5, 2007)

just a suggestion with the fish(if you still want some) spangled perch are some of the hardiest fish i have ever come across and they eat anything just like a mangrove jack, they get big and they look awesome what more can you ask for??


----------



## Rocket (Sep 5, 2007)

alex- Sorry to hear about your fish. I have spoken to one Croc keeper (leighr33 on this site) who I think is raising a Freshy in a 4footer.....?


----------



## jay76 (Sep 5, 2007)

put a saritoga in the tank


----------



## alex_c (Sep 5, 2007)

mines bigger said:


> just a suggestion with the fish(if you still want some) spangled perch are some of the hardiest fish i have ever come across and they eat anything just like a mangrove jack, they get big and they look awesome what more can you ask for??


 yeah i was thinking of a saratoga but id rather another herp of some kind. because im tired of the cleaning and problems associated with it. and a croc is something ive always wanted to own.


----------



## angel_saza (Sep 5, 2007)

If you cant decide what to put in the tank you are most welcome to give it to me!!


----------



## Jakee (Sep 5, 2007)

Pair of shinglebacks or some netted dragons


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 5, 2007)

FROGGYS,get some gtf or red eyes frogs,there awsome and u will for ever be watching them


----------



## alex_c (Sep 5, 2007)

Repz said:


> Pair of shinglebacks or some netted dragons


 ive already got netteds. but im more leaning towards something aquatic because its fitted with an eheim 2215 which i think was 600 bucks worth of filter and a uv sterilizer which was 200 lol


----------



## Jakee (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol i understand. FROGS,CROCS !


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Sep 5, 2007)

FROG they rock there easy to care for and there soo CUTE


----------



## bluetongue beno (Sep 5, 2007)

This suggestion jus randomly jumped into my head. But how bout some mudskippers


----------



## alex_c (Sep 5, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> FROG they rock there easy to care for and there soo CUTE


 lol it would feel a bit weird because the mangrove jack was like a pitbull so that was half the fun of having him


----------



## alex_c (Sep 5, 2007)

chief said:


> wats a mangrove jack ???


 a fish from northern australia which is extremely territorial and aggressive http://www.fishingcairns.com.au/fish21.html


----------



## richardsc (Sep 5, 2007)

hmmmm,hows about land mullets,lol,theres always water dragons,mertons or mitchels water monitors,turtles,i think its a smidge cruel getting a croc,and nicking it off to a zoo or something is wrong when it gets to big for you,just my opinion,they r cool though,lol


----------



## morgs202 (Sep 5, 2007)

A good big and angry fish is the Dovii, or wolf cichlid. U'd eventually need to get it a bigger thank, but the Jack would've needed one as well. Google it, or even look it up on you tube


----------



## Aslan (Sep 6, 2007)

A 4ft tank would struggle to be of adequate size for any of the aquatic species for very long...

...some of the smaller turtles would work but even a Mitchell's Water Monitor would likely need more space...

...If it MUST be semi aquatic then I could only suggest something along the lines of a water skink - not really what I would use a 4ft tank for though...

...I would sell the filter and use the tank for some small monitors...


----------



## kris21 (Sep 6, 2007)

If you want something other than reptiles seahorses are pretty cool. I got some in Feb from Western Australia and they are awesome little creatures, so beautiful and mystical.
Kris


----------



## fuegan13 (Sep 6, 2007)

convert it to a marine tank and get yourself some lionfish!!


----------



## deathinfire (Sep 6, 2007)

A single Mertens would do ok in that tank for a yr or two. 

Thats what I would go for


----------



## dazza74 (Sep 9, 2007)

how about a pair of ewd


----------



## hornet (Sep 9, 2007)

alex_c said:


> well as my mangrove jack has carked itim now left with a tank that originally cost me $1300 and dont know what to do with it. i was thinking of a freshwater croc if its large enough. any suggestions?



$1300 for a 4ft, i got mine for $50, to tired to read thru the hole thread but if your still undecied why dont get a couple of nice grunters or catties.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 9, 2007)

hornet said:


> $1300 for a 4ft, i got mine for $50, to tired to read thru the hole thread but if your still undecied why dont get a couple of nice grunters or catties.


 yeah i also got one for about $50 for my lace monitor hatchling. but my actual aquarium i put a lot of bits and pieces into it when i first got it so it has an eheim 2215, a uv sterilizer cabinet hood, fake rock background so it wasnt a cheap setup really lol so im considering converting it to house a hatchling freshwater croc


----------



## Dan19 (Sep 9, 2007)

get some pygmy mulga monitors!!!


----------



## gillsy (Sep 9, 2007)

Keelbacks see my previous post on them 

Well not the devastated one.


----------



## crush the turtle (Sep 11, 2007)

turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp bhp 
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons or u no what eva u want...
turtles turtles turtles water dragons water dragons water dragons water dragons or u no what eva u want...


----------



## JJS. (Sep 14, 2007)

Marine setup with lionfish (venomous awesome looking fish) Would look sweet with the fake background too.


----------



## Midol (Sep 15, 2007)

Errr, to convert that tank to a marine capable of housing a predator (not to mention the only lionfish small enough for a four foot fank is a dwarf lionfish) is going to cost him a lot. Bare minimums:

He'd need a decent skimmer - $300-$500 for a decent quality one.
~500watts of heating, preferably titanium heaters - $50-$200
Depending where he lives a chiller, $200-400
Live Rock, $200-$400
powerheads, $200-$400 (for cheap ones)
testkits, $100

That is the bare minimum he'd need to house a lionfish, if he is already a bit iffy about how much he spent then a marine setup is out - unless you want a setup that puts constant pressure on the fish and can't sustain the environment for any real length of time.

The canister wouldn't be used, nitrate factory.


----------

